# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Satya Nadella

## Airicist

CEO of Microsoft - microsoft.com/ceo

twitter.com/satyanadella

linkedin.com/in/satya-nadella-3145136

Satya Nadella on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CEO Satya Nadella on why Microsoft exists

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> After holding what might be the device event of the year, Microsoft’s CEO Satya Nadella met with Nilay Patel to discuss the new hardware and his vision for the company.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent agents, augmented reality & the future of productivity - Satya Nadella, CEO, Microsoft

Published on Jun 13, 2016




> A conversation with Satya Nadella and Tim O'Reilly at Next:Economy Summit 2105 in San Francisco California.
> 
> Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella says Microsoft is, at bottom, a productivity company. He sees enormous benefit in AI, augmented reality, and other 21st century technology in making human workers more effective. We’ll have a frank discussion with Satya about his vision for Microsoft and how that vision is playing out.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella on how AI will transform his company"

by Frederic Lardinois
September 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TimesTalks: Microsoft C.E.O. Satya Nadella

Streamed live Sep 26, 2017




> Hear Satya Nadella, the business leader who is currently transforming Microsoft, in conversation with Rebecca Blumenstein, New York Times deputy managing editor.

----------


## Airicist

Satya Nadella - The future of technology at Microsoft

Published on Nov 2, 2017




> Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella talked about his book, Hit Refresh, about the reinvention of Microsoft and the technology the company is about to release.
> 
> Recorded Oct 11th, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive: the future of Microsoft with Satya Nadella

Published on May 7, 2018




> Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella sits down with Dieter Bohn to discuss the future of Windows and what's next for his company. Just because Microsoft isn't making a phone doesn't mean it's not relevant, but it does mean that the company is focusing on new things like AI, cloud computing, and the enterprise.

----------


## Airicist

Talking Tech with Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella! 

Oct 3, 2019




> Satya Nadella talks Microsoft, new products, Steve Baller's advice and going to Mars!

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Build 2020: CEO Satya Nadella's opening remarks

May 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Inspire 2020: CEO Satya Nadella

Jul 22, 2020




> Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella discusses reimagining our world together at Microsoft Inspire 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella now doubles as the company’s chairman"
One leader once again

by Sean Hollister
June 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Microsoft’s CEO on the Metaverse and flexible work

Oct 28, 2021




> Few people have more insight than Nadella into how teams collaborate and innovate successfully.
> 
> HBR editor in chief Adi Ignatius interviewed the Microsoft CEO to discuss what team collaboration will look like going forward, the next generation of workplace technology, the new imperatives of leadership — and whether and when our future workplaces will in fact start to look like the “metaverse” fantasies of science fiction.


"Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella discusses the metaverse and 2021 work norms"
Microsoft's CEO weighs in on the expanding discussion around the metaverse.

by Robert Carnevale
November 1, 2021

----------

